# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.31.03 - Blade 3 (MTS Serbia), Kis pro (Orange Romania) and more...

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.31.03 - Blade 3 (MTS Serbia), Kis pro (Orange Romania) and more...* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.31.03 is out!*   We have some great news for all of you
passionate fans of ZTE devices - world's first exclusive features
for unsupported till now smartphones and a set of other improvements!   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added world's first *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* support
for the following firmware versions with new security, that weren't
supported by any known solution until now: *♦ ZTE Blade 3:* ICS_P772N10_MTSV1.0.0B01 *♦ ZTE Orange Zali / Kis Pro:* ORO_RO_P752D20V1.0.0B02 *♦ ZTE T790:* ICS_P752A20V1.0.0B09 Connect phones with these firmware versions in "Download" mode:
press and hold Vol+ Vol- then insert USB cable into the phone.  2. Fast *Direct Unlock* / *Repair IMEI* firmware database
updated with the following versions for ZTE smartphones: *♦ F116:* MTC_MD_P640A30V1.0.0B04-S *♦ V8403:* SRB_P752D01V1.0.0B03 *♦ KIS Lite:* P752D01_EUROPEV1.0.0B05   *MTK Platform Update:*  The following MTK-based models were added to the list of supported: ♦ *Vtelca Caribe 3* (MT6575)
♦ *Verykool I607* (MT6250)
♦ *Zonda Zm61*   *TI Platform Update:*  1. Implemented crucial changes into Read Dump procedure. *IMPORTANT:* in case Sigma wants to read dump from your phone, strictly follow all commands!  2. Added support of 3 new versions for Motorola Milestone A853.   *Sigma YouTube Channel Update:*  For the last month we have uploaded 10+ video tutorials.
Watch them, leave opinions and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## geley_cola

مشكور بس ياريت شرح البرنامج ووظيفتة ايه اساسا

----------

